# Wanna buy a Laptop



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi i want to buy a laptop under Rs 35000. But i m not sure which to buy, i m currently doing MCSE 2003, i need a laptop that i can configure as a client and connect it to my server. Also it should have the following configurations

Intel Pentium Dual Core
15.4" TFT
Integrated camera 1.3 megapixels
Atleast 1 GB RAM
Atleast 120 GB hard disk
DVD Writer
10/100 Ethernet

Please tell me about the right option and the right price, including taxes and installation charges


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 9, 2007)

dont ever take Pentium D.
go for core2duo.
and 160 GB HDD not 120 GB.
rest u see on ur own coz i got no knowledge of lappies.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 9, 2007)

Try the Acer aspire 4710.
Or if i was you i wd hav got the hp dv 6608 au.

and u can also get the dell 1420 in 38k


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2007)

dell vostro 1000 notebook will suit your needs I guess. Just customise it to get a better proccy. It has exactly the config you mentioned at a similar price.

and so is dell inspiron 1420. I recomend the later though


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 9, 2007)

double post......and wrong section
Avoid double post dear .
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75246


----------

